# Bigguy's Back



## Bigguy (Dec 17, 2004)

Ok i did not have so much luck last year with the whole working out thing.  I got into it for about a month or so and quit pretty quick.  But i did start @ 310lbs and get down to 288.  Well since then i went back to 296, which i guess is better than gaining it all back and then some.  So now i have started all over again, and have my life in a little more order.  Divorce is over, etc....no more stress i hope.  So anyhow, i started November 1st 2004, and hired a personal trainer to set me up on a routine in my home, since i have tons of stuff to use there, and i did not want to spend the money for a gym membership.  He came to myhouse and hooked me up with a full body 3 times a week and treadmill 4 times a week for at leat 45 minutes.  SO far i have lost 18 lbs and weigh 278.  SO i am extremely happy, and things are contiuing to go good.

I will not quit this time, no matter what.

Brian


----------



## Bigguy (Dec 22, 2004)

Here is my routine:

Monday, Weds, Friday:  Whole Body Work out

Bench Press:  125 X 4 X 20

Lat Pull Down:  55 X 4 X 20

Standing Curls:  15 X 4 X 20

Side Raises:  15 X 4 X 20

Triceps Extensions - Over Head:  20 X 4 X 20

Lunges:  20 Each leg X 4 X body weight

I did this for the first month and half starting November First, and went to meet with my personal trainer in Columbus, Ohio to add some more variety to my work out and next is what exercise i have added to my routine.

Dumb Bell Flyes:  20 X 4 X 20

Concentration Curls:  15 X 4 X 20

Tricep Push downs:  55 X 4 X 20

Seated Rows:  55 X 4 X 20

Shoulder Presses (DB):  15 X 4 X 20

Side Bends:  20 Each side X 4 X 35Lb DB.

I mix and match all these exercises together, and try to complete my work out within 45 Min's to an hour.

Tues, Thurs, Sat, Sun:  

45 minutes to an hour at max 3.3 speed.

To date i have lost 22lbs and am weighing in @ 274.

I also made an appointment with a nutritionist at my local hospital just to see what kind of advice i can get from them.  I am very motivated and can not weight to get to my goal weight.


----------



## Bigguy (Dec 29, 2004)

Well i went to my nutritionist's tonight for my first meeting.  It was very interesting to say the least to compare what my trainer has been telling me to what the dietitian had to say.  Basically complete opposites.  I will try a little of both and see how it comes along.  

I weighed in today and i am down to 273, which means i have no lost 23lbs since November 1st.

I am wearing pants and shorts i have not been into in years.  What a great feeling.  I am so proud of myself and my accomplishments so far.  Just about 73 lbs to go.  Somewhere in August of 05.

Wish me luck.

Bigguy.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 29, 2004)

Goodluck, and welcome back.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Dec 30, 2004)

Good job Bigguy!  I'm curious. What where the differences in diet?  It's been my experience that the majority of nutritionist offer horrible advice, so I'm betting the trainer is closer to correct.  Ever see children's lunch menus at school?  Every one was designed by  'nutritionist'.

Be sure to check out the diet forum here at IM and read the sticky's.  There is plenty of great advice.


----------



## Bigguy (Dec 31, 2004)

The trainer wants me to eat this:

Breakfast:  Grape Fruit, and 8oz orange juice.

Lunch :  Big salad with oil and vinegar, along with some other carb.

Dinner:  Meat and some steamed vegetable.  

This is mainly for losing weight.

I told the nutritionist this, and she thought i needed to stick more to i believe the food pyramid.  There was a name for the program she put me on, i will have to get the book and post it tomorrow.  Basically she gave me an example like this:

90 grams of protein a day, 240 Carbs, and about 25 to 30 g of fiber.

I will post more tomorrow.

She did tell me i was eating way to much Protein.  She said my kidneys could not take it all.  I was always under the impression if you were lifting to eat 1 to 2 grams of protein per lb.  She said no way.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 1, 2005)

Get to the diet forum quick, and read this sticky http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=21113.

No way should you eat only three meals a day, and the calories the trainer is suggesting is way too low.

Funny I was going to say that yesterday, nutritionists are always big on the 'food pyramid'.  That pyramid has been criticized heavily as of late.  The kidney thing is an old wives tales. More proof the nutritionist doesn't know what she is talking about.  I'd agree 2 grams per lb of bodyweight is too much, but if you are actively weight training, one gram per lb is fine.

Once you read the sticky's, ask Jodi or Jodie (JBL001) any questions you may have by posting in the diet forum.  They both really know their stuff.


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 3, 2005)

Thanks Jersey

The program the hospital uses is called the exchange lists.

It seems to group food in servings sizes by having the carbohydrates equal 15 grams as the common factor.

Each serving is approx 80 calories.

The nutritionist wants me on a 2000~2100 calorie diet.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 3, 2005)

Good luck BG.  I assume your main goal is weight loss, and as long as you stick to a structured program you WILL succeed.  Keep us posted, and keep hitting the weights .


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 4, 2005)

1-3-05

Dumb Bell Flyes
30lbs each hand X 20,20,20,20

Seated Shoulder presses:
15lbs each hand x 20,20,20,20

Seated Rows:
50lbs X 20,20,20,20

Concentrated Curls:
15lbs Each hand X 20,20,18,16

Tricep Push Downs:
50lbs X 20,20,20,20

Felt really good after workout.  My arms were really pumped.  

I am not doing legs right now, due to many past surgeries and extreme knee pain.  I will focus on them a little later once i lose a bunch more weight.

Started @ 296, and am currently @ 270 as of 1-1-05.

Bigguy


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 4, 2005)

30 Minutes treadmill today, 3.5 max for 5 minutes.

Food:

5:00am Kashi Raisin Bran Cereal 1 Cup, and 1 cup of skim milk.

7:30am 1 Egg, and 1 biscuit, along with 20 oz water.

20 oz water

11:15am Salad with egg, black olives, tomatoes, shredded cheese, turkey chunks, and vinegar and oil dressing. 

Some pasta salad, about 1 cup.
20 oz water.

20 oz water.

6:00pm  Turkey sandwich on wheat bread, and about 20 carrots.

20 oz water.

Not a great food day but i am still learning.

Bigguy


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Flat Bench: 125: 20, 20, 20 , 24  Will increase 5 lbs next workout.

Lat Pull Down:  55:  20, 20, 20, 20

Standing Curls: 15lbs:20, 20
                      20lbs: 20, 20

Side raises:  10lbs: 20
                  15lbs: 20,20
                  20lbs: 18
Tricep Ext-Overhead: 30lbs: 20,20,20,20

Good workout, other than the fact i worked out leter than i wanted too.


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 11, 2005)

Had a good day yesterday working out.

Bench: Increased to 135lbs: 20,20, 20, 16

Lat pull downs:  55lbs:  20,20,20,20

Standing Curls:  15lbs: 20
                      20lbs: 20,20,20

Side raises:  15lbs:20,20,20,20

Tricep Ext. Over head: 30lbs: 20,20,20,20

Felt really good yesterday.

I weighed in today at 268.5lbs.  Thats right 27.5 lbs of weight loss since November 1st.  First time in many years i have weighed under 270.  Feels good.

Till next time..... Bigguy.


----------



## BigDyl (Jan 11, 2005)

Sooo... We meet again.. bigguy...


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 12, 2005)

You sure this is the same bigguy--- there are alot of us.  

Yesterday 1-11-05  45mins treadmill @ MAX 3.3  also bought a pedometer... not sure how accurate though.

Today: 1-12-05:

Concentration Curls: 15lbs: 20,20,20,18

Dumb Bell Flyes: 30lbs: 20,20,20,20

Shoulder Press DB: 15lbs: 20,15,15,15

Seated row:  55lbs: 20,20,20,20

Tricep Push-downs:  55lbs: 20,18,16,15

Felt a little weaker than usual.  Weird.

Still kicking but though.

Bigguy


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Today was treadmill day.

I did 45 minutes, at 8:15pm.... What does anyone think of doing cardio right before bed time, and about 2 hours after dinner.

Any thoughts?

Thanks
Bigguy


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 15, 2005)

1-14-05

Flat Bench - 135: 20,20,20,20

Lat Pull Down - 60: 20,20,20,18

Standing Curls - 15: 20
                       20: 20,20,20

Side Raises: - 15:20,20,20,20

Tricep Ext - 30: 20,20,20,24

1-15-05

45mins of Tread Mill 3.0 highest.

Feeling good.  Got several compliments on my weight loss at haircutters today... gives  me morte motivation when i hear it from strangers.

Bigguy


----------



## Bigguy (Jan 28, 2005)

Ok been a little lazy in posting.. still working out though:

1-18-05

Flyes 30lbs x20 reps x 4 sets; 40lbs x 20 repsx 1 set

DB Shoulder press:  15lbs: 20,20,20,20,

Tricep Push Down: 60lbs : 20,16,16,12

Seated row:  60lbs: 20,20,20,20

Concentration Curls: 15lbs: 20,20,14,12

Flat Bench: 135lbs: 15

1-19-05

2 Sets of everything above  

1-21-05

Flat Bench: 135lbs: 20,20,20,20

Lat Pull down: 60lbs: 20,20,20,20

CC: 15lbs: 20,16,14,12

Side Latteral raises: 15lbs: 20,20,20,20

1-24-05

DB FLyes:  30lbs: 20,20,20  40lbs: 20

DB Shoulder press: 15lbs:  20,20,20,20

Tricep Push Down: 60lbs: 20,20,16,16

Seated Rows: 60lbs: 20,20,20,24

Standing Curls: 15lbs: 20  20Lbs: 20,20,20

1-27-05

Bench: 135lbs: 20,20,20,20

Lat Pull Down: 60lbs: 20,20,20,20

CC: 15lbs: 20,20,16,16

Side Raises: 15lbs:  20,20,20,20,

Tricep extensions Over head: 40lbs: 20,20,20,20

Treadmill -   2 sometimes 3 day a week.  I am slacking a little bit here.

Food:  Not too bad, though i did have a pretty bad week last week as far as eating goes.

Current weight loss is 

Start 296
Now 264
Total Loss 32lbs since November 1st 2004

Have a nice day all.

Bigguy ( Not so Big anymore)


----------



## Pylon (Jan 28, 2005)

Looks like things are going well.  Our stories aren't too diff (right down to being "QC" guys) so I feel ya.  Good luck, bro!

 BTW, you might want to watch the simple carbs, like pasta, white rice, etc. late in the day. Just my experience, but they always seem to slow me down. I'm not a big fan of late cardio, but it's better than none, right?

 I'm a little behind you (at 283 as of this morning) but I started higher (around 330.) You said you were shooting for 200, but I'm curious as to what you BF% is, if you know it. I'm at 16.8% as of 1/19. I'm looking to get down to about 235 or so, but am more concerned with getting BF under 11%.

  See you at the finish line...


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 16, 2005)

OK been a little slow for the last 2 weeks.  I am not eating as good as i should and i have been skipping my cardio a little.  

Motivation is real bad, but i have lost a total of 32 lbs.  I am sure there will be slumps when working out for long periods of time, but this is pissing me off... I can not get over it.

Any ideas how to self motivate, when the scale is not doing it for you.


Also here is a fun tidbit of weather info:

Mansfield Ohio Weather on Tuesday the 15th of Feb.  65 and sunny.

Mansfield Ohio Weather on Weds the 16th @ 6am  32 and almost 4 inches of snow.

Sweet, no wonder i am feeling like poo.

Bigguy.


----------



## Pylon (Feb 16, 2005)

Where you been, brother?  

 Screw the scale.  Don't get on more than once a week.  (I know, I know, but just try.)

 Cardio sucks.  Have you tried MaxOT?  It's more intense, but shorter.  I find it easier to swallow that way.  One thing I do at home is put my bike in front of my Playstation and crank out a game or two of NFL Blitz.  Makes the time pass much faster, and I'm less angry about having to do it.


----------

